# Pipestud...



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

This message has been posted on another forum I visit... I thought the members here would like to know. Thoughts sent for a fellow piper & his family...



John Offerdahl said:


> Our good friend Pipestud, aka Steve Fallon, has apparently suffered a
> heart attack, and then underwent quadruple bypass surgery. Steve is
> one of the true, real good guys of the pipe world. I don't know why
> this kind of thing seems to happen more often to the good guys! If you
> ...


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

physiognomy said:


> This message has been posted on another forum I visit... I thought the members here would like to know. Thoughts sent for a fellow piper & his family...


Thanks for posting this thread. I always enjoy reading his reviews on tobaccoreviews.com. I hope he gets well soon.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

wow, that sucks.

he's always a nice guy to chat with at the pipe shows... i've emailed back and forth with him as well...

get well soon.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Looking better ... another post by John

*I used a bit of my librarian wiles to track Steve down, as there is no way to reach anyone at his home and he has no answering machine on the home phone. I just spoke to the Man himself, and Steve actually sounded extremely positive. He did not, in fact, require open heart surgery, though he did need to have some stents put into his heart. He hasn't spoken to his doctor today but according to Steve he should go home tomorrow. This is, indeed, good news under the circumstances.*


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

monsoon said:


> ]...He did not, in fact, require open heart surgery, though he did need to have some stents put into his heart. He hasn't spoken to his doctor today but according to Steve he should go home tomorrow. This is, indeed, good news under the circumstances.[/B]


Definitely good news... Thanks for the update :tu


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

Good news, I was just reviewing a potential tobacco earlier tonight and saw Pipestud had recently given it four stars, I always look for his reviews. I consider him the benchmark. Good to hear he's out of the worst spot....keep us posted and all our prayers and wishes are with him at this difficult time.

Sterk...be 'strong' as they say in Holland. Perhaps someone can post a photo...if it is not too intrusive.


----------



## SAjunidog (Oct 1, 2007)

I was always very impressed with his reviews on TR. Damn shame this had to happen to someone like him, and that all I can do is wish him a clean and speedy recovery.


----------



## RevSmoke (Feb 20, 2008)

I know PS, Steve, from over at Yahoo Pipe Smokers Club...

Steve will be in my prayers.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

wow! thoughts and prayers out to Steve!!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Phew. Good news.

If you're looking in here during your recovery, P'stud, best wishes for a full and speedy recovery. :tu


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Great news ... post from Steve on another forum ... :tup:tu

--------------------

*A Huge "Thank You," from your friendly, neighborhood Pipestud *

Howdy Gang,

First, I am simply overwhelmed by the well wishes from all of you. I am a man blessed way beyond what I deserve with friends like you, most of whom I have never even met. I'm proud to call you my friends.

Secondly, I am a dadgum idiot. For the last month, I have had occasional tightness in my chest area and arms. I'd walk it off and hoped that it was just a temporary thing. Last May I had my annual physical and had high blood pressure and high cholesterol. I didn't do anything about it, figuring I'd just work out more and quit eating so much fatty stuff, which I love. To top off my idiocy, working three jobs and seven days a week kept me from enjoying my pipes and I chose the quick nicotine hit method of smoking cigarettes (nearly a pack a day) and one pipe in the morning and one or two in the evening and inhaling to boot. I got what I deserved.

With seven areteries in my heart block from between 40 and 90%, seven stints were put in. My wife says the color of my skin and the clearness in my eyes are something she has not seen in a long time.

The doctors say I should be leading a normal lifestyle in a week or so, but only with about 6 different pills everyday for perhaps the rest of my life.

I will adhere to my new diet restrictions, my wife has thrown out the carton of cigarettes in my office, and I will smoke one pipe in the morning and 1-2 in the evenings without any inhaling.

I think I'm over being an idiot (okay, I'll only be a partial idiot from now on).... You should have heard the promises I made to God while taking that ambulance ride to the hospital. I intend to be around causing mahem wherever I go for many years to come.

Thanks again to all of you fine folks for your concerns and well wishes.

Pipestud


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Prayers go out to Steve and to all of us in need of doing the right thing for our bodies and families.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

Mr. Fallon best not stop with his reviews because I wouldn't know what new baccy to buy....I find we have many 4 stars in common, that said Pipestud doesn't give out fours stars as eagerly and as youthfully as I....some of his 4* merits are: OJK, Sherlock Holmes, Royalty, Escudo, Irish Flake, Black and White, Kajun Kake, Black Mallory, Cube, Danish Mixture, The Peddler's Pipe, 799 Golden Label.....the list goes on.

I love his open minded whilst still super experienced way of reviewing....he concerns me when I love Scottish Cake but he only gives it 2 stars and Scottish Flake 4 stars...going against the grain to say the least, such thinking encourages me to try Scottish Flake before I place a bulk order for the latter....so you see he can't stop doing those reviews....*we need you Pipestud!

*http://www.tobaccoreviews.com/reviewer_detail.cfm?UID=370


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

really sorry to hear this. I hope he gets better soon.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

Glad to hear PS is doing well after such a trial. Get better my man. Lots of people are pulling for you.


----------



## parris001 (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm a little late at receiving this news and I want to wish Pipestud a continuing speedy and complete recovery. I happened upon Pipestud entirely by accident in my online quest for pipe and tobacco related knowledge, and after seeing his name come up in virtually every website that is relevant I realized what a wealth of knowledge he truly is. His reviews on TobaccoReviews.com are the benchmark on which I base my purchases. If it weren't for him I never would have tried Count Pulaski which turned out to be an awesome baccy at a very inexpensive bulk ($1.99 an ounce at my local B&M) price. I don't have the budget at this time to do business with him on eBay but because of who he is and the fact that he takes this all very seriously I will probably quit buying some of the inexpensive (dare I say "junk") pipes and see what he has to offer. 

I don't want to get up on my political soapbox here and risk offending anyone but our love of the pipe and tobacco in general has been maligned, and it's Pipestud and his contemporaries that certain leaders of our's would like to see silenced. Pipestud is a Patriot. I encourage him to keep up the good work and we all owe it to him to support him and keep our love of the briar and all things related legal. 

God's speed..........


----------

